# Drain basin issue



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

My neighbor recently installed an 8inch pipe to move water under his yard. At the top he has a basin collecting from his uphill neighbor. In heavy rain the basin floats out of the ground.

Here is a pic of him standing on it to hold it down. He doesnt have gravel packed underneath or the sides. Guess that is the issue? Is there something to anchor it down?


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Gravel and also holes in the bottom to collect water that is in the soil. Hole means no boat, no float. You are supposed to make the holes when you install it to drain the sump area. Bet he forgot. https://youtu.be/gn3hlG_XeNQ


----------

